# What to do? new frame



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

I just bought a "new" frame off ebay, I know... Anyways, It's an Orbea frame which I was going to use as a backup bike or possibly replace my current bike (2002 Orbea Zonal) with. The guy I bought it from had no idea what he was talking about, wasn't even sure what model it was but with the limited amount of information he gave me I thought it was an 2003 Orbea Mitis all aluminum, and for the price I figured I'd take the gamble. Well, I got the frame in today and the paint job is extremely nice just like I thought but it ended up being an Orbea Asphault which is a lower end bike with Criterium Thermical Treated 6000 Aluminum tubing. Not only this but it had two fairly small paint chips, one on the seat tube and one under the top tube and the head tube had what looks like a small chip that was patched up. Other than that it looks great. After I bought the bike he later told me that it was a display that all the parts were stripped off of. Now, I'm not an ahole and for the price I paid for it I'm not gonna make a big deal to him but now I"m at a delima. The frame isn't as good as I was expecting/hoping it to be. Should I sell it or keep it as my backup bike for when my race bike is out of service or theres' bad whether? I have full Ultegra on my race bike and would probably put 105 on this guy if I ended up keeping it. What would you guys do? Also, below is a pic of the frame:

thx,
Dave


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Orbeas are true works of art. I say keep it. Plop down a couple grand on some Campagnolo Chorus components to complement it’s beauty.

…well…

unless your wife is like mine, and then it’ll never happen.    

-he who stacks pork


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

It depends on how much you paid for it, a new one with CF stays is around 350 euro or 436.17 dollars, and about 700 euro for a complete mirrage bike.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

I paid $250USD for it.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

DRLski said:


> I paid $250USD for it.


 Hey, I'd probably keep it then, that's pretty cheap.


----------

